# Technical help needed!



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone help me?

Even though I have unticked the option to receive emails when new posts are made to threads, I'm still getting the emails. Now whilst I like getting emails, cause it makes me feel popular, I really don't need/want quite as many as I've been getting over the past few days.

What else do I need to do, someone, anyone, help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Check again and if you have unchecked then contact admin

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From what I've seen, Its only the new posts you make after you unticked the box that wont send out notification e-mails, the old ones will continue to. The alternative is to "unsubscribe" from those, by going into your "userCP", but then you may not remember where you've posted and lose answers to questions etc

jo xxx


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Maiden, I doubled checked so have emailed Admin.....


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup already tried that, have emailed Admin as per Maiden's suggestion. Thanks for your help though.


----------

